# Ritchie Blackmore



## spooky joe

You guys probably done this before. But hey......
Ritchie is my personal guitar hero. 
As a naive spotty teenager imagine the shock and awe i experienced as I put Made in Japan on the turntable.
Highway Star.... my introduction to real rock'n'roll. Thunderous
The roar of the Marshall Major although he did like the VoxAC30

The tone , the fluidity of his phrasing ,the vibrato , wild use of the trem bar, and the spontaniety and humour , and tecnique. What tecnique too , amazing for the early 70's.
The first real shredder ( he used to practise Flight of the Bumble Bee relentlessly according the the book Black Knight )and he retained the passion and soul of the blues.

Where do you guys think he stands in the Rock'n'Roll hall of fame.
I think he has been criminally neglected and under-rated in favour of lesser talented but friendlier guitarists ( No names mentioned )

Whats your fave Purple/Rainbow/Blackmore's Night tunes? / solos / albums?

Cheers for listening


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

i have to agree with that ,there is so many great guitarists out there.!!!!


----------



## spooky joe

Cheers man.
Ritchie doesn't need respect but he deserves it.
Long Live Rock'n'Roll


----------



## sojatriani

I think he pioneered a sound that he never fully got credit for. His style was unlike anyone else but it wasn't so over the top that it stood out. I think Yngwie took alot from Ritchie and went full neo-classical, but Ritchie was more of a traditional player with the classical influence and I love his playing. His bands just never had a string of popular songs and that is why I think he isn't more noted in the mainstream guitar world. But who gives a f*&k about the mainstrean guitar world, Ritchie was one of the first shredders and will always be the father of the whole shred style of playing in my opinion. Top ten all time, no doubt....


----------



## Magnum

Hi folks!

Ritchie Blackmore is just my role model as well. I'm preparing an article about the RB gear for the Hungarian Blackmore's Night fanclub, altough I have lots of information, I do not clearly know, what marshall amp did he use. It is clear that he had one boosted up by Jim and the techs for 200Watts, but is there any more detail like the model number he had boosted up? And there is the white cabinet solution he used in the 80s and 93(for example on Come Hell or High Water DVD)...what about that one?
Do you know something?
Thanks!


----------



## MrBlues1985

Awesome stuff. Im delving deep into the whole purple rainbow at the moment. Thanks to the mother bringing me up on the stuff.


----------



## Mase947

There are a lot of killer tracks done by deep purple. You just have to dig deep into their archives to find them. I got bored listening to the hits of course, but when I delved into their deep tracks, I found a new respect for them.


----------



## Magnum

As Roger Glover said "AT the time the trend was not to be trendy for us. An I guess we did it quite well." (something like this)
Hits are hits on Vinyl you can get tired of smoke on the water or black night (but never highway star), but live, they can turn it into a completely not hit song with all the joy and fun in music (from rock to blues). You really can spend the time of forever in the archives, bootlegs, concerts and you can never get bored due to the creativity and atmoshpere they can change in a song in two different nights on the same tour. Made in Japan is the most fabulous example for this. If you have the 3 cd collection you can hear almost the same set 3 nights in a row. Some track are so identical that you would say it is just like the next part of the last night show, others are completely different like they would do on whole separate tours in time. Marvellous creativity and improv from all 5 members...


----------



## lisfty

*One Tree Hill dvd*

One Tree Hill is a teen television drama filmed in North Carolina and created by Mark Schwahn that premiered on September 23, 2003 on The WB Television Network. The show continued to air on The WB until May 3, 2006 as it was announced that the network would merge with UPN to form The CW Television Network. The fourth season began airing on The CW on September 27, 2006 and the show continues to air on Mondays at 9/8C. On September 1, 2008, The CW started airing the sixth season of One Tree Hill dvd. On October 6, 2008, Schwahn signed a contract that was tantamount to guaranteeing a 7th season of the show, although most of the cast members' contracts expire at the end of the current one. Schwahn has guaranteed that he will stay as show runner if a 7th season is ordered.


----------



## spooky joe

Magnum said:


> As Roger Glover said "AT the time the trend was not to be trendy for us. An I guess we did it quite well." (something like this)
> Hits are hits on Vinyl you can get tired of smoke on the water or black night (but never highway star), but live, they can turn it into a completely not hit song with all the joy and fun in music (from rock to blues). You really can spend the time of forever in the archives, bootlegs, concerts and you can never get bored due to the creativity and atmoshpere they can change in a song in two different nights on the same tour. Made in Japan is the most fabulous example for this. If you have the 3 cd collection you can hear almost the same set 3 nights in a row. Some track are so identical that you would say it is just like the next part of the last night show, others are completely different like they would do on whole separate tours in time. Marvellous creativity and improv from all 5 members...




Magnum you're spot on there.
Deep Purple Mk2 could take a song and turn it into something else ( or not , depending largely on what mood Ritchie was in )
The interplay between Blackmore , Lord and Paice still destroys me. They were a LIVE band. Highway Star was written on the tour bus on the way to a gig in Portsmouth and played that very same nite.
I've got most of their live lp's/cd's and every one is a treasure trove of how classic hard rock should be played.
No 2nd rate blues/rip-off/folksie/pub rock/boogie. No..... dynamic , intricate , simple , aggressive , technical , fierce , loud seat of yer pants and in yer face original rock'n'roll.
MIJ is the reason i play guitar. I'd heard Hendrix/Clapton etc before. But it was Blackmore that made me sit up and say " fuck me , now that is something else...... get me a guitar"
Rock on


----------



## jcmjmp

"Lazy" from Machine Head says it all. Absolutely amazing work there.


----------



## stargazer76

Hey Spooky,
Ritchie,s #1 in my book also, with Trower a very close second. I've seen Rainbow many times, the best during the RJD period. As a guitarist I find interesting all the subtle style changes he has gone through throughout the years. Early Purple 69-70, MK III Made in Japan, Late Purple 74, Rainbow w/ RJD, Rainbow w/ Bonnet, then his unremarkable DP reunions on into the last Rainbow incarnation with Doogie. That by the way was great! Not so keen on the Blackmores Night thing, however. I liked it at first, many good songs. But for me, I'm not sure he has much left.
Cheers


----------



## MartyStrat54

I had already been playing for several years when I got the chance to see Deep Purple in Wichita, Kansas in January 1971. (A horrible ice storm hit the city while everyone was inside enjoying the show.) Uriah Heep was the opening act.

What a show. "Deep Purple In Rock" was out and they went through that live with no problems. Ritchie did an unbelievable solo on "Sweet Child In Time." Hell, all of his solo's were unbelievable! Most people do not know that back then, Ritchie played through a Struder reel-to-reel and that is how he got his (tape) delay on his solos. That was it, just a raw amp and some tape delay.

Needless to say, I saw DP seven more times and I must say that the Machine Head tour was an absolute ass ripper. I own about 22 vinyl and CD's of DP and I am getting three more in the mail from Amazon.com. 

Yeah, I'm a Ritchie fan.

Marty


----------



## byljer

Magnum said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Ritchie Blackmore is just my role model as well. I'm preparing an article about the RB gear for the Hungarian Blackmore's Night fanclub, altough I have lots of information, I do not clearly know, what marshall amp did he use. It is clear that he had one boosted up by Jim and the techs for 200Watts, but is there any more detail like the model number he had boosted up? And there is the white cabinet solution he used in the 80s and 93(for example on Come Hell or High Water DVD)...what about that one?
> Do you know something?
> Thanks!



Blackmore used Marshall Majors that were "boosted up" by Jim Marshall. I think they were around 280watts instead of the usual 200watts. Blackmore used them until the early ninties when he turned to Engl amps. The white Marshalls you refer to are also the Major edition.

Blackmore didn't obtain his sound just by using Majors. He experiemented with different pu's, he used treble boosters, and from around 1974 he used his modified Aiwa tape deck for a little distortion and ecco (Fulltone Tube Tape Ecco is the closest today, but it costs...).

I've nailed Blackmores 70s sound by using the following set up:

-Fender Stratocaster 1971 premium reissue, Crafted In Japan, Texas Special pu's through my Marshall 1987X reissue/ vintage cab
-RBTC tone circuit from 2008 Revised Index A crusial part to get real close to his sound.
-RBTB treble booster from same place


----------



## prolife

in rock and fireball, of course. there are some moments of the mighty cringe: stombringer, house of the blue light and come taste the band. even so there are some good tunes there. when i saw the california jam i thought it was the worst thing i'd ever seen. but then it became a favourite. glenn hughs arrrgggg though!
that sound on the jam is a favourite, so he has just alnico 5 pups and a brit major! (well untill it hit the crowd.)
i kinda want richie to teach the wife how to play and get to see her shred!


----------



## StratMatt

In my book, it's Blackmore, then the rest can fight it out for 2nd. In no particular order, No No No from Fireball - the tone is as near perfect as you'll hear. Gates of Babylon - stunning solo. Weiss Heim - haunting. Wring That Neck from In Concert - that's how a Gibson _should_ sound. Anya from Stuttgart '93 - a solo so perfect, even the band applauded him!


*"come taste the band."* That was Tommy Bolin.


----------



## MajorNut1967

As I am a Blackmore fan to the hilt. Ritchie is one of the most prolific guitar players there is, he can move from an Acoustic instrument to his wall of Majors and a Strat and be incredible on both and leave you thinking "Bloody Hell". He knows how to put records in the juke box, but then turn around and shun the mainstream! His playing back in the 70's made me want to practice more and stick to the classic music in class. But on the same token made want a Strat and Marshall Major and make all the neighbors have a piss. While he may be a bit underrated in the US, in the UK he maintains the status of being one of the "Best of the Best" His Made in Japan tone is my favorite and always will be. I can't say enough about RB so I will shut it here. And for all you shredder willy wackers who think you are guitar gods, I dare you to sit down with Ritchie Blackmore and see if you can impress him!


----------



## MartyStrat54

This thread made me hit up Amazon.com for some Deep Purple CD's I was missing. Deep Purple CD's have a strange habit of walking out of an all night party. I just bought five CD's. Ritchie, Ritchie, Ritchie.


----------



## bloosman1

I saw blackmore in 74 with Deep Purple (Cal jam 1 and at the San Bernardino Swing), then in 76 with rainbow (Santa Monica Civic)... He was and is stellar!


----------



## MajorNut1967

bloosman1 said:


> I saw blackmore in 74 with Deep Purple (Cal jam 1 and at the San Bernardino Swing), then in 76 with rainbow (Santa Monica Civic)... He was and is stellar!



I was a Cal-Jam attendee too great show.


----------



## custom53




----------



## Keefoman

One of my top 5 players! Rising is the album!


----------



## Australian

I'll never forget Richie Blackmores sound with Deep Purple when I saw them live. His guitar was cutting through like a megawatt lightening bolt!


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

He gave us one of the best songs ever, smoke on the water.


----------



## Mike_j

I'm no way a fan but there is no denying he is a great guitarist. I was listening to some live Purple and what a player!!


----------



## Ken

Blackmore was indeed the first shredder. He started with pentatonic blues scales like everyone else back then but developed a style that Malmstein, Vai, Van Hallen etc. borrowed and expanded on. One of the most impressive and overlooked aspects was his live performance. If you never saw him, his showmanship took a page right from Hendrix with his theatrics. He played over the neck, slammed the guitar cord into the strings to get harmonics, two handed hammers...all while playing amazing lines at lightning speed. 

The team picture of 1st generation metal innovators is small: Page, Hendrix, Blackmore. Honerable mention to Clapton but compared to the three he's not at the same level.

Ken


----------



## vintagevoltage351

Ritchie Shredding? 
You tube Wring That Neck Deep Purple, where he is playing the hollowbody.

Gave me chicken skin!!!

Machine Head is my fave cause it made me pick the guitar up at 9yo. Highway Star solo is the shit!!!!!


----------



## jcmjmp

Ken said:


> Blackmore was indeed the first shredder. He started with pentatonic blues scales like everyone else back then but developed a style that Malmstein, Vai, Van Hallen etc. borrowed and expanded on. One of the most impressive and overlooked aspects was his live performance. If you never saw him, his showmanship took a page right from Hendrix with his theatrics. He played over the neck, slammed the guitar cord into the strings to get harmonics, two handed hammers...all while playing amazing lines at lightning speed.



Randy Rhoads was a Ritchie Blackmore fan and he really expanded the idea of classical influences in modern heavy metal and rock.

I saw Deep Purple back in 1984 and it was one of the best shows I've ever seen. I had RB in front of me in general admission. Jon Lord was quite impressive too that night.


----------



## Australian

vintagevoltage351 said:


> Ritchie Shredding?
> You tube Wring That Neck Deep Purple, where he is playing the hollowbody.
> 
> Gave me chicken skin!!!
> 
> Machine Head is my fave cause it made me pick the guitar up at 9yo. Highway Star solo is the shit!!!!!



The "Highway star" solo. Would have to my all time most inspiring childhood solo.
The solo from "Kill the King" (live version) magical.
"Lazy" etc etc....he's absolutely brilliant!!!


----------



## vintagevoltage351

Deep Purple are playing here in Brisbane next week. Shame Ritchie went his own way.
Demons Eye is heavy as!!! 
Dio brought out his dark side.


----------



## customwhite

Great guitarist, but he never meant anything to me.


----------



## plankbadger

I like 'Lazy' 
oh and the cool guitar bits in Since You've Been Gone.


----------



## NewReligion

My favorite album is The Book of Taliesyn from 1969. Ritchie still played Gibsons and the writing was fantastic. In addition I really prefered Rod Evans on the vocals. I was five years old listening to it with my Pop.

I have a couple of DVD's with Ritchie playing later in life and his ability to execute live suffers. He seems to cop a bad attitude a couple of times and throws a drink on a stage hand at one point. Really turned my off on what I concidered to be a Guitar Hero as achild. Oh well.


----------



## customwhite

NewReligion said:


> I have a couple of DVD's with Ritchie playing later in life and his ability to execute live suffers. He seems to cop a bad attitude a couple of times and throws a drink on a stage hand at one point. Really turned my off on what I concidered to be a Guitar Hero as achild. Oh well.



I saw the same dvd when he was having a bad attitude,
Not cool at all.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

I first saw Purple in June '72 and not again until the MKII lineup reformed in '84. Both fantastic shows. 
I did see them again on two separate occasions when the Banana's tour came through, on the first of two shows they played the entire Machine Head LP from start to finish as it was layed out on the original vinyl. This of course was with Steve Morse on guitar and he really sets the band off in a great feel.
I used to follow Ritchies career but after he left for good in '94 (I think it was) I have not kept up with Blackmore's Night. I could certainly acknowledge his talent from early days right through and he's most deserving of a place in the Rock 'N Roll hall of Fame.
As a side note I have quite an extensive collection of Deep Purple vinyl. Radio station promos, colored vinyl, picture discs, Japanese and European imports, EP's (12"singles), 45's, Radio interviews, bootlegs etc.

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

A video for anyone interested in DP and Marshall amps.

Jon Lord (Hammond B3) his sound and some notes on Ritchie.

Cheers, Barrie. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YJIgyJFIo0]YouTube - Jon Lord talks about his Hammond organ sound[/ame]


----------



## Apula Mawanga

spooky joe said:


> You guys probably done this before. But hey......
> Ritchie is my personal guitar hero.
> As a naive spotty teenager imagine the shock and awe i experienced as I put Made in Japan on the turntable.
> Highway Star.... my introduction to real rock'n'roll. Thunderous
> The roar of the Marshall Major although he did like the VoxAC30
> 
> The tone , the fluidity of his phrasing ,the vibrato , wild use of the trem bar, and the spontaniety and humour , and tecnique. What tecnique too , amazing for the early 70's.
> The first real shredder ( he used to practise Flight of the Bumble Bee relentlessly according the the book Black Knight )and he retained the passion and soul of the blues.
> 
> Where do you guys think he stands in the Rock'n'Roll hall of fame.
> I think he has been criminally neglected and under-rated in favour of lesser talented but friendlier guitarists ( No names mentioned )
> 
> Whats your fave Purple/Rainbow/Blackmore's Night tunes? / solos / albums?
> 
> Cheers for listening



Ritchie Blackmore is my personal favourite guitarist ever. He is the single greatest soloist ever- he always manages to pick the right notes. Unlike most classically influenced players, his phrasing was perfect. He was excellent at writing riffs, too (I'm sure you can think of a certain really famous one, and it's the worst on the album!).

While Sabbath was the reason I started seriously listening to music, Ritchie Blackmore was the sole reason why I picked up the guitar.


----------



## 7daysofhell

When I was eleven I was at a local youth disco dancing with my girlfriend.we went over to sit down, the dj put on Speed king from In Rock. I was pole axed! ever since than I have been a Blackmore fan. He is a moody and annoying s.o.b and can be really lazy live, but when he gets his finger out, he is bloody amazing.

Purple are still one of my fave bands and have influenced me musically. But that was the era I learned about guitar and rock music.,Ritchie Blackmore Jimmy Page Tony Iommi along with Mick Box with Uriah heep (and of course Quo...heh!) Thats where im coming from. There are probebly a dozen other guitarists that have influenced my playing over the years but Blackmore, Page, Iommi the unholy trinity Lol! They did the most damage...


----------



## bhm1905

he,s my hero as well,i pretty much like everything he,s done,at the moment its 

1.blackmores night secret vovage;locked within the crystal ball,one of the best songs ive ever heard its memsorising and magical,cant wait for the new album.

2.rainbow,stranger in us all;black masquarade,hall of the mountain king the best rainbow songs ive heard

3.deep purple,house of the blue light;the spanish archer great guitar work
iam also a big fan of jr blackmore and have all 3 albums,just got a dvd of rainbow live 96 in rockenplast its bloody great


----------



## bloosman1

Spammer in here!


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

I could care less about trying to qualify who is and who is not a "guitar hero" (I've outgrown that juvenile high school crap a long time ago). Instead, I feel that either THEY ARE great musicians or THEY ARE NOT. For me, Ritchie Blackmore is one of the finest musicians ever = great guitar player, great song writier, great performer/showman.


----------



## jcmjmp

His tone on the 1974 California Jam DVD in Mistreated is just amazing.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Not sure that YouTube can do it any justice.
As a side note personally, I was never a big fan of the Coverdale / Hughes (MkIII) lineup.
The band took a funky approach at times, which is why Balckmore ultimately departed to form Rainbow. Also Glenn Hughes periodic squealing vocals was a bit too much.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvC5tTTaogI]YouTube - Deep purple-Mistreated[/ame]


----------



## custom53

NewReligion said:


> My favorite album is The Book of Taliesyn from 1969. Ritchie still played Gibsons and the writing was fantastic. In addition I really prefered Rod Evans on the vocals. I was five years old listening to it with my Pop.
> 
> I have a couple of DVD's with Ritchie playing later in life and his ability to execute live suffers. He seems to cop a bad attitude a couple of times and throws a drink on a stage hand at one point. Really turned my off on what I concidered to be a Guitar Hero as achild. Oh well.



Rod Evans after Purple... Captain Beyond... I liked them but we always called the a Deep Purple clone band...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AIszddHZEs]YouTube - Captain Beyond - Dancing Madly Backwards, Oct '72 - HQ Stereo DUBBED VIDEO[/ame]

And with Purple MKI... (at the Playboy Mansion)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AAP4uj_w_0&feature=related[/ame]

another one... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INpEUFnBBlQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

I recall hearing of a dispute regarding Rod Evans using the name, "Deep Purple" while on tour in the 70's. To my recollection, only a few shows where billed as such before legalities put and end to that.

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## 7daysofhell

custom53 said:


> And with Purple MKI... (at the Playboy Mansion)
> 
> YouTube - Deep Purple -Hush (Live 1969)



Yeah baby....Yeaahh! Does this make you horny?


----------



## custom53

Not Blackmore but this guys is amazing... He does a lot of "virtual Zepplin" songs...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-CaNnJZ8B8&feature=related]YouTube - Lazy[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_ri3CgHmDk&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0xYzhjISys[/ame]


----------



## motorhead_6

I prefer to be sort of a rebel but I would be lying if I didn't say that Blackmore is my favorite guitarist of all time. I love everything he ever did until Blackmores Night which completely sucks. I still respect him for everything else though. He did a lot of great stuff besides Deep Purple. His best lead playing is in Rainbow in my opinion but none of his playing is anything less than great.

I really like the solo in Child In Time from Made In Japan a lot. And I have seen the one on youtube with the Gibson and he is ripping it up. I saw him with Rainbow 4 times and one time with Deep Purple and he looks like he was born with a guitar in his hands.

He always played those low end Stratocasters. I always thought that was strange. Ritchie Blackmore playing $350.00 CBS 3-bolt Stratocasters. He made them sound great though.


----------



## Hardlovinman1970

While there are many terrific guitarists in the world, there are only a few who make music that stirs my soul. Jimi Hendrix, Uli Jon Roth, and Yngwie J. Malmsteen are all tops in my book, but Ritchie Blackmore is without a doubt my number one favorite guitarist and all around musician. I thoroughly enjoy, wonder and marvel at the man's virtuosity and absolute mastery of the electric guitar. His tone, phrasing, and heavily eastern influenced lead runs continue to confound and inspire me to this day. Unlike a lot of Blackmore fans, I love every phase in Ritchie's career, from Deep Purple MKI to Blackmore's Night. I think Blackmore's Night is a wonderfully original breath of fresh air in today's music scene. Surprisingly enough, Ritchie did not care for the sound of a stock Marshall amplifier. His favorite amp in the early days was a Vox AC30. Ritchie used Marshalls for many years but they could hardly be considered stock amps. However, Marshall amps are my personal choice


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Judging by your login name, I'd bet you are partial to the Deep Purple In Rock release. It's certianly one of my top favorites.


----------



## Hardlovinman1970

In Rock is one of my favorite Deep Purple albums, with Hard lovin' man being my favorite track on the album. I would say that I like Fireball just as much though. In Rock was such a vast and HEAVY departure from the first three MKI releases which had a more psychedelic sound. Don't get me wrong, I loved the MKI years, but MKII is definately the classic lineup in my opinion.


----------



## motorhead_6

Before Blackmores Night he was using a brand of amp that I can't think of what it is called for shit. It is not Marshall though. I wish I could remember. When it finally comes to me I will post it.


----------



## jcmjmp

motorhead_6 said:


> Before Blackmores Night he was using a brand of amp that I can't think of what it is called for shit. It is not Marshall though. I wish I could remember. When it finally comes to me I will post it.


Engl.


----------



## motorhead_6

Thats right! Damn me for not being able to remember that.


----------



## ckr1231

Rainbow"Rising"--Tarot woman. If you haven't heard it. Check it out.
A life changing album for me !!!!!!!
Guitar riff: Man on the Silver Mountain---Awesome !!!!!


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Hardlovinman1970 said:


> In Rock is one of my favorite Deep Purple albums, with Hard lovin' man being my favorite track on the album. I would say that I like Fireball just as much though. In Rock was such a vast and HEAVY departure from the first three MKI releases which had a more psychedelic sound. Don't get me wrong, I loved the MKI years, but MKII is definately the classic lineup in my opinion.



There wasn't a bad track on any of those LP's !!! Amazing stuff after all these years. Everthing gelled so well with that (MKII) line up.
What's your take on the re-union of that classic line up in '84? 

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Hardlovinman1970

Barrie, I thought Perfect Strangers was and still is absolutely brilliant! I can't think of a bad track on the record. I would say that " Son of Alerik", which was a bonus track, is my favorite song on the album. As far as songs with vocals go, I would have to say that it would be a tie between "Nobody's Home" and "Perfect Strangers" I'm really surprised how good Ian Gillan and Ritchie Blackmore played and sounded together, both on the record and live, considering how much they hated eachother.


----------



## jcmjmp

Las Palmas Norte said:


> There wasn't a bad track on any of those LP's !!! Amazing stuff after all these years. Everthing gelled so well with that (MKII) line up.
> What's your take on the re-union of that classic line up in '84?
> 
> Cheers, Barrie.



Perfect Strangers is another great DP album. Great writing and songs. Its another one of those albums that you can listen to from beginning to end. 

I saw them for that tour in '84. They were LOUD.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

I really liked "Perfect Strangers" and "House of Blue Light" ... Purple was back in form for those.
BTW... I was going thru my LP collection and I have 2 copies of "In Rock", one of the regular North American release and a German import.

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Michael1987xl

motorhead_6 said:


> I love everything he ever did until Blackmores Night which completely sucks.



Until you've seen it live, you have no idea _how_ "completely" the Blackmore's Night stuff sucks. In fact, it redefines "suck" on a cosmic level.

Ritchie has, over the years, been one the _very_ few you can actually make the arguement that he was "the best ever". Unfortunately, his ego (it's beyond the textbook definition of that term, really) has made him do some things that were brash and impulsive, maybe, but it always seemed to work out and produce something great. This minstral idiocy just doesn't figure, at all. I don't care how many years it's been since he recorded _Machine Head_ and how much respect he has for music from the middle ages; Zeppelin respected that stuff, too, they just didn't go off the deep end with it. Seriously, I cannot trace any reasonable path that takes someone from _Highway Star_ to any and all that Renn Fair crap. 

Irving Plaza, October 29, 2009; it took me a week to get over it and only I stayed for the first 25, maybe 30 minutes.


----------



## vnv777@aol.com

Please help me out!! 

I've been such a Jimi exlusive, then Jeff Beck exclusive for so many years I just shut the door for a long time. Then I heard Malmsteen do Redhouse live, Then, Vai, then Van Halen, and I need someone to tell me where to find the best Blackmore Blues first, then the Godfather of Shred material. Don't know where to look. I'll try You tube, but want the opinion of you afficianodos. Thanks for your time and consideration. ISO the one note to make you laugh then cry. Jimi got that frequency with feedback. Channeling other worldly spirits I'm sure. You can't play that shit 'n live. 

I know Ritchie Belongs in that group. But I need to find the music. 

Thanks!

Jeff Beck on Hendrix's playing: "It was just like ... bombs goin' off in all the right places Y'a know?

Neil Young on Hendrix. "There's no one else even in the same building with that guy!

Miles Davis on his favorite Hendrix song: ... Machine Gun... Machine Gun Muthuh Fugguh!


----------



## PRSCustom24

No real Blues, but close: Lazy and Mistreated.

By the way, saw Blackmore's Night 10th Sept in Munich, Germany. Don't like the music and that medieval masquerade, but accompanied my wife and hoped for some sparkles from Ritchie out of the past. But to no avail, only a faint shadow of times long gone. He played only once his Fender and that wasn't impressive. Nearly started weeping....
Never ever will attend a concert of Blackmore's Night again!


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

I don't blame you! I haven't and won't go to a Blackmore's Night show. Just not my style. He should sell that Strat.

Most of the good Blackmore stuff is on old LP's so not uploaded to sites like YouTube. Get your hand's on a copy of Made in Japan, a remastered edition sounds superb.

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Found a couple to whet your whistle.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt5n2unNRiQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWEIUWhnwoY[/ame]

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## eyeofsetSGRP

I personally agree with the starter of this post about Blackmore. He is personally one of my all time favorite guitar players, along with Chuck Berry and Bo Diddley, Jimmy Page, Joe Perry and Brad Whitford, Brian May, Angus Young, Jimi Hendrix, Tony Iommi, Mick Box, Scott Gorham and Brian Robertson and Gary Moore and Glenn Tipton and KK Downing. My favorite Blackmore tune would be the all time classic Child In Time. The first time I heard it in my early teens (1990) it sent chills down my spine. I was 13 then and I just bought the Deepest Purple that October. His melodic solo and singer Ian Gillan's screams and wails are what make this a classic. I also liked Stormbringer, Flight of the Rat, Speed King, Hush, Perfect Stranger and their cover of Ike and Tina Turner's River Deep, Mountain off of the Book of Taliesyn album. As far as Rainbow I liked A Light In the Black, Gates of Babylon, Danger Zone and Death Alley Driver.


Gear

Dillion Custom made SG copy

Vintage Marshall Lead 12 combo Limited Edition

Traynor T/10 B Bass Guitar Amp

No effects

And I am getting a Gibson SG Special Faded in Red in August


----------



## Ovader

byljer said:


> I've nailed Blackmores 70s sound by using the following set up:
> -Fender Stratocaster 1971 premium reissue, Crafted In Japan, Texas Special pu's through my Marshall 1987X reissue/ vintage cab
> -RBTC tone circuit from 2008 Revised Index A crusial part to get real close to his sound.
> -RBTB treble booster from same place


I have a 2015 Fender MIM Deluxe Roadhouse Strat with Texas Specials which gives me the SRV tone quite easily but I was considering getting something else like Kinman's Woodstock series, the CS69s or Lace Silver Sensors. Seeing your post has me reconsidering the options but then I watched Adam Antal on YouTube do a comparison between the Texas Specials and CS69s and he prefers the latter to get closer to Blackmore's tone of that era.

Reasons for favoring the CS69s are many such as they have more clarity and chime especially on the lower strings. The Texas Specials have more power but the CS69 is far clearer and brighter with much more of a glassy tone. Another is the CS69s have that bell-like quack on the wound strings that the Texas Specials don't have.

Plenty to think about so once I get a proper amp such as the Engl Blackmore I can make a better informed choice. I also have the RBTC and RBTB in the signal chain and would like to have all tone eras of Blackmore obtainable with a careful selection of Strats (ash and alder) and pickups.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

lisfty said:


> *One Tree Hill dvd*
> 
> One Tree Hill is a teen television drama filmed in North Carolina and created by Mark Schwahn that premiered on September 23, 2003 on The WB Television Network. The show continued to air on The WB until May 3, 2006 as it was announced that the network would merge with UPN to form The CW Television Network. The fourth season began airing on The CW on September 27, 2006 and the show continues to air on Mondays at 9/8C. On September 1, 2008, The CW started airing the sixth season of One Tree Hill dvd. On October 6, 2008, Schwahn signed a contract that was tantamount to guaranteeing a 7th season of the show, although most of the cast members' contracts expire at the end of the current one. Schwahn has guaranteed that he will stay as show runner if a 7th season is ordered.



???


----------



## IOSEPHVS

Las Palmas Norte said:


> I recall hearing of a dispute regarding Rod Evans using the name, "Deep Purple" while on tour in the 70's. To my recollection, only a few shows where billed as such before legalities put and end to that.
> 
> Cheers, Barrie.



That is why Mr. Evan's no longer receives royalties from the first three albums.


----------



## Ramo

spooky joe said:


> You guys probably done this before. But hey......
> Ritchie is my personal guitar hero.
> As a naive spotty teenager imagine the shock and awe i experienced as I put Made in Japan on the turntable.
> Highway Star.... my introduction to real rock'n'roll. Thunderous
> The roar of the Marshall Major although he did like the VoxAC30
> 
> The tone , the fluidity of his phrasing ,the vibrato , wild use of the trem bar, and the spontaniety and humour , and tecnique. What tecnique too , amazing for the early 70's.
> The first real shredder ( he used to practise Flight of the Bumble Bee relentlessly according the the book Black Knight )and he retained the passion and soul of the blues.
> 
> Where do you guys think he stands in the Rock'n'Roll hall of fame.
> I think he has been criminally neglected and under-rated in favour of lesser talented but friendlier guitarists ( No names mentioned )
> 
> Whats your fave Purple/Rainbow/Blackmore's Night tunes? / solos / albums?
> 
> Cheers for listening


 he is the reason i play and started to play guitar in first place. when i saw him abusing his white strat. i was thinking that was coolest shit ever, since then my guitar journy began, over the years my influances have changed ,but he is still one of the fav guitarist. fav. solo is from death alley driver, songs too many to list, all purpple stuff is great.

i agree he should be recognised more than he is.


----------



## DBi5

motorhead_6 said:


> I prefer to be sort of a rebel but I would be lying if I didn't say that Blackmore is my favorite guitarist of all time. I love everything he ever did until Blackmores Night which completely sucks.





Michael1987xl said:


> Until you've seen it live, you have no idea _how_ "completely" the Blackmore's Night stuff sucks. In fact, it redefines "suck" on a cosmic level.





PRSCustom24 said:


> Saw Blackmore's Night 10th Sept in Munich, Germany. Don't like the music and that medieval masquerade. Never ever will attend a concert of Blackmore's Night again!





Las Palmas Norte said:


> I don't blame you! I haven't and won't go to a Blackmore's Night show. Just not my style. He should sell that Strat.





Hardlovinman1970 said:


> Unlike a lot of Blackmore fans, I love every phase in Ritchie's career, from Deep Purple MKI to Blackmore's Night. I think Blackmore's Night is a wonderfully original breath of fresh air in today's music scene.



Have a Merry Christmastide and Happy Wassailing olde members of the Marshall Forum.


----------

